
Atari acquires Wonder, a hybrid mobile gaming and entertainment platform - TaylorGood
https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/11/atari-acquires-assets-of-wonder-a-hybrid-mobile-gaming-and-entertainment-platform/
======
xsmasher
I remember (Yahoo? I think) making some really questionable acquisitions
before everything fell apart; almost like it was being used a dumpster to pack
a bunch of failed startups into.

Based on nothing but gut, this sounds like a deal to pay out to the investors
in Wonder with Atari cash. The "synergies" will never pan out, technologies
will never be combined.

~~~
rasz
There is no Atari cash, there is no Atari, just few dudes with legal rights to
the brand and borderline scam (lying multiple times) crowdfunded half a laptop
pretending to be a console with no games.

------
kemotep
Are they positioning themselves to be something of an nvidia shield or
raspberry pi running retropi/libreelec competitor?

Do they envision the Atari VCS will become a new platform to develop for? A
new paradigm to combine couch gaming/streaming and the mobile market?

Or is it just a cash grab for people with Atari 2600 nostalgia?

~~~
resoluti0n
The last thing I heard about them was that a major key people involved in the
design left the company because he stopped being paid at some point for his
work on the project. I was really looking forward to buy a new VCS but I'm
afraid it would probably never materialize.

------
cadence-
Atari was my first computer, and I remember it fondly. It's extremely sad to
see the brand being abused like this.

